# Buying Damon Challenger



## greghet (Aug 5, 2016)

Buying Damon Challenger 353 year 2008, mileage - 8900.
What do you think about this one What possible issues can happen with it.


----------



## greghet (Aug 5, 2016)

As an alternative look here


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

greghet said:


> As an alternative look here


That is in my town - you are in NY. Quite a hike for you to get this. On a side note, I used them for my last trailer repair, and they were awesome. Much better than CW.


----------



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

Did you finally bought it ? If so, did you try it out till now ? If so, would love to hear how things went.


----------



## greghet (Aug 5, 2016)

*No*



crick20002002 said:


> Did you finally bought it ? If so, did you try it out till now ? If so, would love to hear how things went.


I decided to get ford f 650 2017 and build my own custom truck


----------



## crick20002002 (Apr 17, 2016)

This is great to hear. Best of luck with your customization. Do share any learnings you come across while customizing


----------

